# What do you look forward to the most?



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

While reading through all the posts here, I see everyone is getting excited like I am about going camping! What is it about tent camping that you look forward to the most? 

I look forward to that smell of baconn cooking in the morning. :thumbup1:

I love to wake up, build a fire, cook a hearty breakfast. Nothing like it as the campground and the wildlife begins to wake up.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

My favorite thing is the old campfire smell in the air, the tent smell, your sleeping bag, clothing. Everything that camping smells like. Sounds strange but you know its true, everything at the campsite has a smell, and it just reminds you of camping anytime you smell it elsewhere.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I wont be tent camping, but I sure look forward to it. I enjoy the family time, campfire, marshmellow roasting, hotdog roasting, etc.. First thing I do once the camper is set, is build a fire. We almost always roast hotdogs the first night, cause its good, easy, and kids love it!!


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

For me its also the campfire, cooking and fishing. I get so excited about going camping, I end up packing for hours, and I dont really know why. I just double check and triple check everything, mainly cause I cant sleep anyway, just excited and ready to hit the road. I am worthless at work the day we are leaving


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I just love getting the kids out in nature. 

I think their little imaginations just sit dormant because they have all that other stuff to entertain themselves with at home... and I get them out in the woods somewhere and they come to life.

They play with stones and leaves. They sit STILL around the fire. They snuggle me in the hammock. They eat everything without me having to nag them to finish. They zonk out so fast asleep after a day of activity that a bomb could go off and it wouldn't wake them!

No gameboys, no Wii, no Spongebob, no phone calls, no housework... just me, the kids, and nature.

When is camping season gonna get here!!!!!!


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm with you! Getting the kids out into nature is what I like
and it is so nice to hear another parent ban video games at the campground
I was shocked the other weekend while I was camping a family was playing their Wii 
Technology is cool (im sitting outside with my laptop) but bringing all the "gaming" stuff camping is a bit too much for me


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I too will not be tent camping but for me camping is all about the excitment of my daughter and how she looks forward to camping. She is already asking when our next camping trip is.. Unfortunatly for us in the Great White North that wont happen for another 3 months.

For me personally I look forward to relaxing around the campfire at night and looking up at the stars.

I cant wait is it May yet :scratchhead:


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Its May somewhere aint it? No wait, thats 5 oclock somewhere. Oh well, hehe, it will be here before we know it. Well, for me much quicker than you, but......


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

To tell you the truth, at this point, just gettin back to it. Its been a while, and I am ready to hit the campgrounds. Of course I like all the other stuff you mentioned too, but I look forward to just gettin back to camping.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree with haroldj-I am just ready for the weather to get better so we can go camping. 
I miss my husband's short fuse when we are setting up camp, the telling me I am not doing something the way it is supposed to be done and him telling my daughter to leave stuff alone until we get set up...Oh now I remember why she and I get to take an enjoyable walk around the campground instead of us helping set up. 
No seriously, I miss the smell of the outdoors, the campfire and one of my most favorite things-the roasting hot dogs over the fire. My husband will tell you-it is not a camping trip for Gail unless she has gotten to roast a hot dog!!!!


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Has your hubby been taking lesson's from me or what.. 
Thanks for the laugh this sounds identical to our trips...












glfortner said:


> I miss my husband's short fuse when we are setting up camp, the telling me I am not doing something the way it is supposed to be done and him telling my daughter to leave stuff alone until we get set up...Oh now I remember why she and I get to take an enjoyable walk around the campground instead of us helping set up.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I just need a little love now and then, its frustrating :comfort_:


----------

